# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet: blijven gewicht verliezen zonder jojo effect

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet: blijvend gewicht verliezen zonder jojo effect
*
Afvallen en je meest gezonde lichaamsgewicht bereiken is de betrachting van velen. Begrijpelijk, het aantal landgenoten dat met ernstig overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en zelfs obesitas te maken krijgt, wordt van jaar tot jaar groter én, nog verontrustender, ook jonger. Afvallen is één, en voor de meesten wél haalbaar. Definitief op je streefgewicht blijven is echter het grootste probleem. Na het beïndigen van je dieet of alslankprogramma slaat het overkende jojo effect toe. Wat is het en hoe kun je het 
voorkomen?

Zij die zich al aan een of meerdere diëten en/of (dure)afslankprogramma waagden, weten er alles van. Eens in je oude, vertrouwde eetgewoonten hervallen, is het jojo effect daar, of het sterk wisselen van je lichaamsgewicht. Het is dus een bekend fenomeen. In vele gevallen wegen we na een dieet al vlug meer dan wanneer we ermee begonnen. Wil je jouw gewicht definitief onder controle houden zal, dan zul je levenslang moeten dëten. Dat zorgt er voor dat velen jaarlijks een dieetkuur inlassen om weer in dat miniscull bikinietje van vorig jaar te kunnen. Zou het echter niet veel beter én gezonder zijn moest je dat jojo effect te vlug af zijn en je dieetgewicht definitief kunnen behouden door een gezondere levensstijl aan te leren?

*Te vlug teveel kilo's kwijt*
Een sterk wisselend lichaamsgewicht of het jojo effect bewijst dat je voor het verkeerde dieet koos of je het op de foutieve manier volgde. Diegenen die met een dieet of afslankprogramma starten, willen maar één ding: in een zo'n kort mogelijke tijd zoveel mogelijk kilo's verliezen. Dat doen ze in vele gevallen met een crash dieet dat hen spectaculaire resultaten voorspiegelt. In de meeste gevallen verlies je wél lichaamsgewicht, maar géén vet, en bouw spiermassa af in plaats van bij te kweken. Een ander probleem is dat dergelijke crashdiëten zowel lichamelijk als psychisch nooit lang vol te houden zijn.


*Nieuwe inzichten tegen jojo effect*
﻿﻿Als gevolg van de vele onderzoeksresultaten, kreeg de wetenschap nieuwe inzichten in het bestrijden van het jojo effect, erg nadelig voor je metabolisme of vetverbranding, je basaal metabolisme. 

Na een dieet zal je vetverbranding zich niet automatisch herstellen. Door het volgen van een verkeerd dieet schakelt je stofwisseling naar een lager versnelling en gaat minder calorieën verbranden. Je lichaam heeft echter extra energie nodig om al zijn functies naar behoren te kunnen blijven vervullen. Je sterk wisselend lichaamsgewicht heeft ook tot gevolg dat je het ene dieet na het andere volgt. Iedere keer dat je gewicht verliest, neemt je metabolisme af, wat uiteindelijk afvallen onmogelijk maakt.

*Langzaam vermageren met diëtiste*
Langzaam gezond afvallen onder begeleiding van een diëtiste is de enige manier om je streefgewicht te bereiken en te behouden. Met haar hulp kun je het jojo efefct en je sterk wisselend lichaamsgewicht te snel af zijn. Daar is vooral een grondige aanpassing van je levensstijl voor nodig. Enkel oog hebben voor wat en hoeveel je eet volstaat niet langer.Je moet ook dan je spiermassa blijven opbouwen. Die extra spieren heb je nodig voor je.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## gossie

*blog leefgezonder?? francois580*

[B]Geloof je dat nu echt, een dieet voor afvallen en geen jojo effect!

De dieeten zijn erwel, maar kun je dit volhouden? zonder een vorm van training.!

Sterkte lieve mensen, die dit echt willen geloven.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Iedereen is vrij te geloven en te lezen wat hij of zij wil... Het is bekend én wetenschappelijk bewezen dat je het jojo effect kan voorkomen door niet té vlug te willen afvallen... Vraag anders eens raad aan je diëtiste...


'Langzaam gezond afvallen onder begeleiding van een diëtiste is de enige manier om je streefgewicht te bereiken en te behouden. Met haar hulp kun je het jojo efefct en je sterk wisselend lichaamsgewicht te snel af zijn. Daar is vooral een grondige aanpassing van je levensstijl voor nodig. Enkel oog hebben voor wat en hoeveel je eet volstaat niet langer.Je moet ook dan je spiermassa blijven opbouwen. Die extra spieren heb je nodig voor je.../...'

Groet,

Francois580

----------


## gossie

dag Francois,
fijn dat je het een en ander uitlegt over afvallen.
En ook ontzettend fijn, dat jezelf niet verwijst naar een bloqspot!!!!!!!
Als eerder in je bericht, zo kom je geloofwaardiger over, dan verwijzen
naar een andere site.

----------

